# Preventing a Newly Painted Door from Sticking



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2015)

Just paid a lot of money to have some painting done, including the front entrance door. After it was painted, the painter closed the door after it dried and when we opened it later in the day, a lot of the paint came off the door where it meets the door jam. She has since repainted it and I have had the door opened since yesterday, but tomorrow is back to work and hubby wants the door shut and the security alarm set.

I am worried that it is too soon to close it. I have heard suggestions about using Vaseline or wax paper. Any ideas on this?

I wanted to wait a week and leave the door ajar and just lock the outer storm door, but husband rules.

I might add it is a tight fit. Been there for 28 years!


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2015)

Water based paint should be dry in less than 24 hours. 
Oil based can take longer but is mostly banned these days.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2015)

Who leaves for work last, and gets home first?


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2015)

Put some waxed paper in the jamb with the waxed side against the fresh paint. That should stop it from transferring.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Who leaves for work last, and gets home first?



LOL! I leave for work last, but, unfortunately, hubby many times gets home before me. A gamble.....


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Put some waxed paper in the jamb with the waxed side against the fresh paint. That should stop it from transferring.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim. Of course the door jam was also painted but I don't care about that as much as the door. I'm gonna try the waxed paper as you suggested. Vaseline seems messy.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Water based paint should be dry in less than 24 hours.
> Oil based can take longer but is mostly banned these days.



Not sure what she used. I just know she claims it is exterior paint.


----------



## artringwald (May 3, 2015)

I wouldn't trust waxed paper. I'd try Reynolds non-stick aluminum foil. Nothing will stick to the no stick side.


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Water based paint should be dry in less than 24 hours.
> *Oil based* can take longer but *is mostly banned these days*.



That is just not true. Lead is banned as an additive, but you can buy any number of oil based (Alkyd) paints. Where the OP (or their painter) might have gone off the tracks is trying to paint latex over old oil (Enamel) paint. Without special treatment and primers that permeate the old surface, the latex won't bind to the substrata and will flake off.


----------



## am1 (May 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Who leaves for work last, and gets home first?



Not a good way to resolve issues.  Just creates more tension and issues.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2015)

artringwald said:


> I wouldn't trust waxed paper. I'd try Reynolds non-stick aluminum foil. Nothing will stick to the no stick side.



Funny, we can't live without this stuff as we bake a lot of our foods. It is great- just not sure if it would be "scratchy" against the door. But something to consider also.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> That is just not true. Lead is banned as an additive, but you can buy any number of oil based (Alkyd) paints. Where the OP (or their painter) might have gone off the tracks is trying to paint latex over old oil (Enamel) paint. Without special treatment and primers that permeate the old surface, the latex won't bind to the substrata and will flake off.



Not sure what she did as I wasn't home when she did the job. She painted the door many, many years ago and it lasted a long time- the yellow paint began to wear off where it rubs the door jam in a few spots, exposing the previous red paint below. 

Painted blue now over the yellow. Some of the white paint from the door jam got on the blue door and some of the blue paint came off the door and onto the door jam.Very annoying...


----------



## csxjohn (May 4, 2015)

I like the waxed paper idea.  Check with your painter but after you know it's totally dry you can add a clear finish over the paint that will keep it from wearing off for a long time. 

I would use a urethane finish and brush it on where the two surfaces meet.  Of course you'll have the same drying issues as with the paint.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 4, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I like the waxed paper idea.  Check with your painter but after you know it's totally dry you can add a clear finish over the paint that will keep it from wearing off for a long time.
> 
> I would use a urethane finish and brush it on where the two surfaces meet.  Of course you'll have the same drying issues as with the paint.



Well, that's a good idea. Yeah, just the same issue with drying. And, we are never off from work except weekends and when we do take like a week off, we are off to our timeshares!


----------

